

AT&T and T-Mobile Open Networks to Customers of Both Carriers in NY and NJ - ahhrrr
http://newsroom.t-mobile.com/articles/att-and-t-mobile-open-networks

======
sheikhimran1
I believe this is very helpful thing they are doing.

